# The 16 Best DAW Software Apps In The World Today



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, they are at least the 16 most popular as stated. Which ones have you used or would like to try? What's your experience with them?

http://www.musicradar.com/tuition/tech/the-16-best-daw-software-apps-in-the-world-today-238905/16


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

"Popular" and "Best" are not interchangeable descriptors 

Popular is going to vary based on who is doing the asking, and their audience demographic.

Best can never be answered because familiarity and workflow requirements will heavily sway opinions.

Carry on...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you read the introduction, you'll understand why they did this the way they did but you are right about "best" and "most popular".


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've used Reaper and Garageband...and tinkered a bit in Cubase...i prefer Reaper to GB...and i'm told that if i'd do more than tinker in Cubase i would like it more...


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't used Fruity Loops since long before it was a DAW (10-15 years ago), but I've always found those beat-making apps to be similar to the old Amiga Mod Tracker apps in presentation / style and (to me) confusing, button- and radio-box-oriented user interfaces.

MuTools MuLab, Acoustica MixCraft Pro Studio, Presonus Studio One - never heard of 'em.

Sony Acid - another beat tracker, though I always liked the "American" user interface style of Sony Acid and Vegas. They always felt like familiar UIs to me, the stretching and moving felt natural for my preferences, unlike the German DAWs. I suspect I'm still in the minority, there was a lot of sneering at Sony Vegas when I was becoming comfortable with it.

Magix Samplitude, Steinberg Cubase, Apple Logic Pro, Cakewalk Sonar, Pro Tools, and others not mentioned (Steinberg Nuendo, Ardour) - all from the "German style" of DAW, which I find terribly clunky, menu-driven, and difficult to do simple things. Why do I have to right-click and go through nested pop up menus just to copy a chunk of audio to a standalone WAV file? I never "got" any of these apps, even though I used Nuendo and Samplitude for years, and made a decent effort at the others.

CreamWare SCOPE - not mentioned, but still my favourite UI for recording. It's wired like a studio. (Logic has/had something similar, but it involved many more steps to wire things up, it wasn't as simple or intuitive to me.)


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The pros I know all use Pro Tools. 
Personally, I've been using Adobe Audition for years. It's not the best or the worst, but I know it well and it works for me.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got Ableton with my interface but never bothered with it because I have reaper. Maybe I'll fool around with it. If it has drum software built in that would be. Plus for me.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

#5 Presonus Studio One. Great software, not bloated or gimmicky. I'm not surprised it's out in front of Cubase and Sonar even though it's only been around a few years.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I use Presonus Studio One, affordable and straight forward, both of which are high on my priority list.


----------

